# Shipping personal belongings from the UK to Australia



## Lashie (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm moving to Perth on Sunday, and I am intending to ship some belongings over in a few months once i've settled in. 
Ideally I'd like to send one of my guitars (maybe 10kg in weight) and also my computer, which lets say it another 10kg just for arguments sake. 

Will i have to pay an import tax on these items, or not seeing as they are my own possessions and paid for already/not to be sold off.

Which companies are best for freight shipping or anything of the sort? I don't mind how long it takes for the items to get to me, i'm more concerned by the cost.

Has anybody done anything similar to this before and could offer advice? 
cheers


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I sent a computer over from UK to Aus many years ago. Value under $1,000 and therefore no tax/import duty. I also brought one in my suitcase recently. Declared it but no charges.

Shipping costs can be high and computers can be cheap in Australia, in comparison to some shipping costs.

An idea of computer prices, in Brisbane, at: Computer Systems | Computer Alliance


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Personal used items should be No tax. Try post office shipping rates. The guitar, check with the airline you wish to travel, maybe better to pay for extra bag/item as safer too.

P.S when we came to Australia from Botswana about 2004 we air freighted 1 cubic meter (around 270 kg) for from memory $300 was the cost.


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

When I moved here I shipped my belongings in 2, 50lb boxes on the airline. 1 box = 1 suitcase. So an extra box was 200$ or free depending on your flight.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Simply said:


> When I moved here I shipped my belongings in 2, 50lb boxes on the airline. 1 box = 1 suitcase. So an extra box was 200$ or free depending on your flight.


Cost of this does depend a lot on the airline and the country of departure.

Some very big differences.


----------



## Lashie (Mar 27, 2015)

Simply said:


> When I moved here I shipped my belongings in 2, 50lb boxes on the airline. 1 box = 1 suitcase. So an extra box was 200$ or free depending on your flight.


It costs 50 pounds per every half kilo over the allowed weight with Emirates, so that definitely isn't an option

Hmm


----------



## Lashie (Mar 27, 2015)

JandE said:


> I sent a computer over from UK to Aus many years ago. Value under $1,000 and therefore no tax/import duty. I also brought one in my suitcase recently. Declared it but no charges.
> 
> Shipping costs can be high and computers can be cheap in Australia, in comparison to some shipping costs.
> 
> An idea of computer prices, in Brisbane, at: Computer Systems | Computer Alliance


Thanks but this is a computer I recently built myself, I would consider this option though if shipping is too expensive. I just figured freight shipping was quite cheap


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Have you looked at: https://www.parcel2go.com/

10kg for about £70 depending on dimensions. 
Another site quoted £160

The UK post office is about £134


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

iamrichlol said:


> Thanks but this is a computer I recently built myself, I would consider this option though if shipping is too expensive. I just figured freight shipping was quite cheap


Can you strip it down, carry bits with you, and rebuild in a new case when you arrive ?


----------



## Lashie (Mar 27, 2015)

JandE said:


> Can you strip it down, carry bits with you, and rebuild in a new case when you arrive ?


Sadly not. Im already using up my full luggage weight on a guitar, clothes and other belongings. 
Obviously the 38kg combined per flight doesn't let me take everything and the kitchen sink haha


----------



## Lashie (Mar 27, 2015)

JandE said:


> Have you looked at: https://www.parcel2go.com/
> 
> 10kg for about £70 depending on dimensions.
> Another site quoted £160
> ...


Nice! I'll check those out.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

One time that I flew, I wore a jacket with big pockets and carried my 3 "heavy" external drives in the pockets, to avoid carry on baggage allowance limits. Then put in my carry on bag when on the plane.

Not sure a motherboard would fit in a pocket though...


----------



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

JandE said:


> Have you looked at: https://www.parcel2go.com/
> 
> 10kg for about £70 depending on dimensions.
> Another site quoted £160
> ...


Not my thread but certainly something I need to know. Too many things I can't bear to be without. Thanks for the info


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Can get a quote here.

Average Shipping costs to Australia. How much to ship?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Joining the membership club often gives extra bag allowance.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

To Perth at below 2 Pound a kg will be hard to beat and that is airfreight.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ampk said:


> Can get a quote here.
> 
> Average Shipping costs to Australia. How much to ship?


They don't do small shipments.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

My conversation with them:

_Hi,Can I help you with getting a free quote?
→Do you do small shipments? UK to Australia about 10kg
moving-australia.co.uk: no sorry
moving-australia.co.uk: that's to small
moving-australia.co.uk: you need a currier service​_


----------



## Lashie (Mar 27, 2015)

What if it was about 25kg?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Has a handle fee of 45 Pounds but still 2.80 per kg, discounts above 100kg.

Exporting & Shipping Air Cargo & Personal items to Sydney, Perth, Melbourne in Australia from UK

so min cost is 171 Pounds but is for 45 kg.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ampk said:


> Has a handle fee of 45 Pounds but still 2.80 per kg, discounts above 100kg.
> 
> Exporting & Shipping Air Cargo & Personal items to Sydney, Perth, Melbourne in Australia from UK
> 
> so min cost is 171 Pounds but is for 45 kg.


Plus cost of getting it to the airport and collection from airport.
_ASHA Freight
All the prices are airport to airport rates.
Client is responsible for any charges at destination airport in Australia.​_


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

JandE I actually think that is a good deal, yes you need drop it and collect it from a airport and pay customs if they wish to check it and a forwarder if required.

But 45 kg is a lot.


----------



## Lashie (Mar 27, 2015)

What if I could get it up to about 35kg?could I just pay the extra to make it the minimum of 45kg?

I've got quite a few guitars and a few other things I could ship over but just in case it didn't make 45kg...


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You can ship 5kg, they will charge you 45kg, is up to you to us all kg or not. Beware cubic dimensions when packing.


----------



## Lashie (Mar 27, 2015)

Ok I weighed my guitars and Computer and its coming to 50kg if I were to ship all of it... How much should that cost?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Ask other posters, I told you cost for 45 kg.


----------



## Lashie (Mar 27, 2015)

ampk said:


> Ask other posters, I told you cost for 45 kg.


only 171 pounds for 45 kg?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I suggest getting the company to confirm a price for you based on your goods.

They do quote: Sydney at £3.2 per KG + £45 handling charge.
Minimum of 45kg charge.

But: _ASHA Freight's rates do not include some local charges which are related to customs clearance, such as Customs screening, which vary according to destination. 
All air cargo rates are calculated from London Heathrow depot.
or can arrange a collection from your address for an extra charge.
All the prices are airport to airport rates.
Client is responsible for any charges at destination airport in Australia. _

www.ashafreight.com


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes get quote and have a full detail list of ALL items sent for customs - that helps lots. And remember get dimensions and weight ready for quote.


----------



## jnjmaxwell (Jun 7, 2016)

We're considering using Seven Seas Worldwide shipping. Going to send our books, shoes, clothes, pots and pans and kids toys. Plan to send them a couple of months before we go at the cheaper shipping rate (10 - 12 weeks) so they arrive about the same time. It's been quite therapeutic beginning to pack it up and will hopefully make our UK home more presentable for potential renters/ buyers!

Its about £100 for 3 'large' boxes but you also have to pay the same again to get it released on the other side.

Any opinions or better suggestions please?


----------



## Uhtred (Sep 19, 2016)

jnjmaxwell said:


> We're considering using Seven Seas Worldwide shipping. Going to send our books, shoes, clothes, pots and pans and kids toys. Plan to send them a couple of months before we go at the cheaper shipping rate (10 - 12 weeks) so they arrive about the same time. It's been quite therapeutic beginning to pack it up and will hopefully make our UK home more presentable for potential renters/ buyers!
> 
> Its about £100 for 3 'large' boxes but you also have to pay the same again to get it released on the other side.
> 
> Any opinions or better suggestions please?


Funnily enough I saw one of the families on the BBC show 'Wanted Down Under' using Seven Seas so have looked at their rates.

To be fair they seem reasonable enough, will be good to see the box size but I do think we will be using them too when we move.


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

I thought their concept of the boxes in 3 differnt sizes is quite good (especially as I'm not going to move furniture and appliances) and prices reasonable, however on another forum I've read lots of warnings and bad reviews about 7 Seas. So I'm uncertain...


----------



## jnjmaxwell (Jun 7, 2016)

We decided to use Pickfords in the end, over Sevenseas. I have to say their customer services has been excellent. The prices were comparable - Pickfords a little more reasonable box-for-box.

Our 3 big boxes has turned into 5 plus another 3 of various shapes and sizes though so the cost has escalated quickly! One issue is that no box can weigh more than 32KG for the health and safety of the driver - so have to be packed tactically with a mixture of small heavy things and lighter things of greater volume.


----------



## JanneKL (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah, I think Pickfords was the one recommended by most on the other forum, too.
It seems I'll have a bit more stuff than you, but most is nicely packed in standard removal boxes. I'll need about 3-4 cubic meters.

As I only just applied, I'll have a couple more months to think about options. Maybe I'll meet someone who has to ship their things roughly at a similar time and we can share the costs of a small shipping container or so. 

Book boxes are a problem. They are already smaller than normal sized boxes, but when half filled, they already weigh quite a lot...


----------



## Kaffee (Aug 28, 2015)

I used PSS and was very impressed with their customer service. I am not happy that the 4 tea chest size boxes and a rug are taking 11 weeks to get to Australia and possibly another three to get to me.


----------

